# Anyone on Effexor XR?



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

I've tried Prozac and Celexa, but got really tired on both of them, so now my doctor is trying Effexor XR. I don't know much about it, other than what I've been able to find on the web. Does anyone have any experiences to share? I'm particularly interested in its effects on IBS-D, and any side effects, especially drowsiness or sexual side effects. Thanks!


----------



## corngirl (Jan 17, 2002)

hi jazz,after having extreme daytime sleepiness (we are talking needing 2-3 naps per day) on prozac, my doctor tried effexor. the drowsiness persisted so we moved on to wellbutrin. i love it! i am awake. however, i have terrible constipation and bloating which may or may not be related.i heard good things about effexor thuogh. it didn't work for me because i think SSRI make me sleepy. wellbutrin doesn't have any SSRI's in it.good luck,cg


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Hey Jazz and Corn,I just was prescribed Effexor for my generalized anxiety problem. Went to ER with really bad chest pains and turned out to be my "nerves." I'm on my first week dose of 37.5 gms for a week, then 75.5 gms for another week, then up to 150 once daily.Jazz, let me know how it works out for you also. I hope that it helps out my IBS and not make it worse.Brandi


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Jazz,I took Effexor XR sometime ago and found it made me more constipated (I alternate between C & D) so in that aspect it could certainly help with the diarrhea.For some IBS sufferers Effexor is great and helps them maintain a level of control over diarrhea, however for some of us it had some unpleasant side effects.If you do take this be careful if you ever decide to withdraw, the effects from withdrawal are awful if you just pull the plug and do not follow a careful reducement plan.Good Luck hope it works for you,Clair


----------



## LISATIGER (Mar 14, 2002)

i just started effexor last night but i keep reading bad things about it i dont really know if i want to keep taking it i heard it is really hard to get off of it


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

Well, I've now been on Effexor for a few months, and it's been going really well. It really helps with the D, and while I still have some trouble waking up, when I am awake I'm not always wanting to go to sleep. Much better on the sexual side effects side, too. The only other side effect I've noticed is having very vivid dreams. Overall, I would recommend it as a drug to try.Thanks so much to everyone who has responded to this post -- it's been very helpful.


----------



## Janet S (Mar 18, 2002)

I have been on Effexor xr since Sept. 2001. While it took a few weeks (3) for my IBS-D symptoms to disappear, Effexor has been my Lotronex replacement for the time being.During the first few month on Effexor, I was very tired and I also had very surreal dreams, however, those symptoms have diminished. I have never heard about withdrawl symptoms, can anyone share withdrawl experiences.


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I was on Effexor XR 225mg for several months, was supposed to be taking 75mg tid but took 150mg inAM and 75mg in PM. I have tried Celexa, Paxil, Zoloft, Wellbutrin, and Prozac for depression, and Buspar, Klonopin and Xanax for anxiety. None of the other antidepressants had worked.Effexor XR really worked for my depression at a high dose, as it had the noradrenergic effects not available in SSRIs (it's an SNRI as you probably know). However, three 4 mos after starting it I developed IBS-C, and then it started to come out in my stool undigested. While on it, I experienced a lot of ticks, like there were shocks going through my body or my blood was twitching. But this was only at the high does. Because my IBS-C started shortly after I started the Effexor (within 3 months) coinciding with increased constipation, I decided to go off of it. It's been hard to ween myself off of it, but I did it. If you are aware of the side effects and the possible difficulty of withdrawal upon titration, it really does work well as an antidepressant. But it does constipate (me at least). Just remember I'm not an expert, just an observant patient with a background in psychology and an in medicine. There's an NRI coming out soon called Reboxetine that may really help us all.Hope this helps!


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

When's this Reboxetine due to be released?I was on Effexor XR 75 mg for about 2 years. It helped somewhat, but I wasn't satisfied with how much it helped me and moved onto another anti-depressant (Elavil). The Elavil hasn't really helped.The biggest downside of Effexor XR seems to be its withdrawal effects. Yea, those "shocks" don't feel too pleasant. But mine seemed minor and other than one or two times, they weren't anything to worry too much about.From what I've heard, Effexor XR is a very safe and new drug (is this true?) compared to other anti-depressants.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I've been taking effexor since september 2000. I take 75mg once a day and I have no side affects. Best of all I have no more panic attacks since I've been taking it. I would recommend it.


----------

